# Varnish for a childs high-chair?



## Old Noob (Dec 29, 2014)

To say I know very little about finishing is an understatement so please bear with me as I try to learn.

I am building a high-chair for my new granddaughter and I am trying to decide the best finish for the intended use. The chair is constructed of solid cherry so I do not want to stain it but I want to apply a durable, child friendly finish. 

I have been doing reading and searching on this site and I think varnish may be the way to go but before I jump in, I wanted to see if any of you might have better suggestions. Also, if I do go the varnish route, are there any specific techniques that work better than others?

Lastly, is there a particular brand/type that might work better than others?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Oil based varnish or poly varnish is your most durable and longest lasting finish. All finishes sold since the mid-1970's is required to be non-toxic when cured. Follow the directions on the label.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For durability and ease of application, its unfortunately hard to beat polyurethane. Something like a pre-cat lacquer you might beat it in durability, but the pre-cat you need to be fairly good with a spray gun. Honestly, i hate polyurethane as a finish, but its very forgiving to apply in that it doesnt need anything more special than a brush or a rag, and its pretty durable. Bit of advise though, go with a water-bourne if you can find it. The oil based stuff smells like crap, is hard to clean and takes bloody forever to dry, whereas the water based stuff cleans with water and drys quick.

Dont forget the forum rules though, pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Old Noob (Dec 29, 2014)

*Dont want to break the rules.*



epicfail48 said:


> Dont forget the forum rules though, pics or it didnt happen!


Here are 2 "work in progress" pics taken before I plugged all the screw holes and got rid of the dark spot on the lower stretcher.

Thanks for the input. I'm thinking I will reconsider and go the water borne polyurethane route. I'm all about ease of application.:smile:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

If your wiping the finish on, I suggest a polyurethane finish because its resistance to moisture.....babies will spill things..... and a water-based formulation can be low-odor and low-VOC, so theres almost no smell.

If you spray, you cant beat a pre-cat lacquer.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Since the wood of choice is cherry, it tends to darken because of sunlight. If you wish to prolong the color it is now you might treat the wood with Sun Block sold by Quick Kleen. It's a sun screen made for wood. http://www.kwickkleen.com/product_info.php/sun-block-p-505 Then you can finish it with the finish of your choice. Being a light colored wood keep in mind that oil based finishes tend to yellow as they age so if that is an issue you might consider a non-yellowing finish. Waterborne finishes will remain clear. Any acrylic finish will remain clear as well as pre-cat lacquer. Also a butyrate lacquer will remain clear. If you wish to wipe the finish most wipe on poly finishes are oil based but water based wipe on poly is available but it harder to find and you might have to order it.


----------

